# Why You Should Lose The Smart Phone



## KmH (Jul 26, 2016)

Why the CEO of a $1.5 billion company doesn't use a smartphone



> . . . "You can't show and feel emotion, compassion, passion or intent through a smartphone, through text." . . .
> 
> Uh. Yep!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 26, 2016)

I don't have one, I'll wait til the next fad. lol I really don't have one, I don't feel like I have a need for a smart phone, I guess if I ever do I'll get one. Which I don't think seems likely, but at least I'll wait out the Go Pokemon, go fad!


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 26, 2016)

how does he catch his pokemon on his flip phone?


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 26, 2016)

Says a guy who is making 9 figures a year and can pay 15 people to answer his phone_ for him_.


----------



## table1349 (Jul 26, 2016)

Sheldon Yellen (@SheldonYellen) | Twitter


----------



## limr (Jul 27, 2016)

KmH said:


> Why the CEO of a $1.5 billion company doesn't use a smartphone
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure you can. You just have to pay attention to language, and there are hordes of people who don't do this regardless of their possession or lack thereof of a smartphone.


----------



## Overread (Jul 27, 2016)

Eh text messages don't have enough room to get flowery with language - and ify ou're spending that long typing out huge messages get a keyboard  

Also its a stupid article because - shock horror - flip-phones can text too! It's more likely that he's just no interest in apps and gadgets and bling and stufff and isn't into social media and thus only needs it to actually - you know - call people.


----------



## limr (Jul 27, 2016)

Just read the article and I'm sorry, but it's very silly to go from this article to the conclusion that we should all ditch smartphones. 

One successful businessman prefers talking on the phone to texting. Well, that's great. What makes him an authority on communication, or even communication in business? What about the CEO of an equally successful business person who hates taking on the phone and conducts most interactions on email or by text? Why should I listen to one over the other? Why should we all be constrained to one mode of communication?

And the story about the kid who texted during the meeting? Well, that's just rudeness, and that fault belongs to the person, not the phone. If one wants to make the case that smartphones make it easier for people to be rude in more situations, then fair enough, but that argument is not advanced by this article with its one anecdote offered by one businessman who, quite frankly, sounds like a bit of a blowhard. 

The trick, as with many many other things, is to simply pay attention, both to social conventions and to the preferences of the person with whom you are doing business.

And as I've already said, it's bullshite to say that one can't convey meaning or emotion in a text. He's essentially saying that one cannot communicate through the written word. And why does he need to convey passion in a text anyway? He's conducting business, not composing an ode to a sunset.


----------



## limr (Jul 27, 2016)

Overread said:


> Eh text messages don't have enough room to get flowery with language - and ify ou're spending that long typing out huge messages get a keyboard



Point taken, though one does not need flowery language to convey intense emotion or meaning.


----------



## unpopular (Jul 27, 2016)

I don't have one. But not because some rich dude says I shouldn't.


----------



## tecboy (Jul 27, 2016)

Actually, flip phone came from Star Trek technology.  You know in the 60s.  The tv show.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 27, 2016)

I lost my smart phone once a few years ago . But I went and bought another one since losing the first one caused me to become a billionaire and I figured I could afford it.

Besides, smart phones can be used to make calls so you can talk to people just like a dumb phone. 

Also, how much emotion is there in an email? A printed letter? A fax? A handwritten note? Posts in an Internet forum? Text on a monitor? 

To infer that not utilizing simple text messages is the key to financial success is..... well,...... ludicrous.


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 27, 2016)

who needs a smartphone !!
I keep my laptop straped to my wrist.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 27, 2016)

pixmedic said:


> how does he catch his pokemon on his flip phone?


You lay it on the ground and put the required bait on the dial pad and when the pokemon takes the bait the phone snaps shut, trapping it.

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## waday (Jul 27, 2016)

limr said:


> one does not need flowery language to convey intense emotion or meaning


When my wife and I text, it usually contains a string of GIFs or emoticons..


----------



## runnah (Jul 27, 2016)

My **** also does not stink.


----------



## otherprof (Jul 27, 2016)

limr said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > Eh text messages don't have enough room to get flowery with language - and ify ou're spending that long typing out huge messages get a keyboard
> ...


Ernest Hemmingway wrote, in response to a challenge to write the shortest story, "Baby shoes for sale. Never worn."  
He could break my heart in six words, on a smart phone or carved in a watermelon.


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 27, 2016)

otherprof said:


> Ernest Hemmingway wrote, in response to a challenge to write the shortest story, "Baby shoes for sale. Never worn."
> He could break my heart in six words, on a smart phone or carved in a watermelon.


All depends upon your interpretation.
I read it as someone bought some shoes and they were never used.  Thus are selling.  Could be for a variety of reasons - provided as a gift and too small or different (for boy vs girl), etc.  So many reasons.
Or it could be interpreted that the baby didn't survive which may be how you interpreted it.


----------



## limr (Jul 27, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> otherprof said:
> 
> 
> > Ernest Hemmingway wrote, in response to a challenge to write the shortest story, "Baby shoes for sale. Never worn."
> ...



Or that the couple couldn't conceive at all or the adoption went through...

Either way, it just drives the point home that a lot of flowery language is not needed to convey emotion, and that there can even be enough meaning in those few words that different interpretations are possible.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 27, 2016)

limr said:


> Either way, it just drives the point home that a lot of flowery language is not needed to convey emotion, and that there can even be enough meaning in those few words that different interpretations are possible.



Well I for one have noted a significant increase in the quality of my life once I started blindly following the advice of some random CEO mentioned in a click-bait article.

Ok, no, not really.  I can't really back that up.  Lol


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 27, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> who needs a smartphone !!
> I keep my laptop straped to my wrist.



So you're Techo-Bill?


.........


----------



## gckless (Jul 29, 2016)

So does this guy never send email? Terrible example in that "article" of his reasoning. I do agree that text does not convey emotion, and I do still prefer to talk on the phone at times, especially when dealing with someone new or anything important. And yes, I agree that people don't know how to put down their phones and pay attention to what's at hand (his example). But to say that we shouldn't have smartphones because of that? No.

I also had no idea MSN had any merit at all anymore. Oh wait...


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 29, 2016)

gckless said:


> text does not convey emotion


----------



## gckless (Jul 29, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> gckless said:
> 
> 
> > text does not convey emotion


I meant text itself, not the act of texting, but ya know


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 29, 2016)

gckless said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > gckless said:
> ...


: )  . . .   I KNOW WHAT YOU MEANT !!!!


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 29, 2016)

I dunno, seems like a lot of folks are missing the point of the article.

Smartphones are like foosball.  They are of the debil.


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 29, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> I dunno, seems like a lot of folks are missing the point of the article.
> 
> Smartphones are like foosball.  They are of the debil.


he probably drives a Cadillac with all the electronic gizmos too.

ironically, he lives a few miles from me (or did) maybe I can check up on him and see what phone he actually uses when away from work.  Get that 800mm lens out.  Does that make me a paparrazi or stalker ?


----------



## gckless (Jul 29, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > I dunno, seems like a lot of folks are missing the point of the article.
> ...



I think that depends on what you do with the photo afterwards. One group usually kills the people in the photos, the other group are more often killed taking the photos.


----------



## tecboy (Jul 29, 2016)

I have about three bosses, so I heavily rely on my iPhone to communicate through text messages and email.  Without iPhone, I'm stuck.


----------



## table1349 (Jul 29, 2016)

Personally I like the irony of the whole thing.  The guy went undercover in his own company only to find out how out of touch with the reality of his company he really was.


----------



## snowbear (Jul 30, 2016)

Give me text; there are d***ed few people I actually want to talk to.


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 30, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Personally I like the irony of the whole thing.  The guy went undercover in his own company only to find out how out of touch with the reality of his company he really was.


maybe he should get a smart phone and be in communications with lower level managers directly ?


----------



## table1349 (Jul 30, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Personally I like the irony of the whole thing.  The guy went undercover in his own company only to find out how out of touch with the reality of his company he really was.
> ...


In contact with somebody.  I have watched this series for quite a while now and one unmentioned underlying theme is that the CEO, COO, or whom ever goes undercover, is clueless as to the way their own company operates and what it actually takes to do the job.  I am continually amazed how these people got to where they were without ever doing what the company does.


----------



## unpopular (Jul 30, 2016)

480sparky said:


> I lost my smart phone once a few years ago . But I went and bought another one since losing the first one caused me to become a billionaire and I figured I could afford it.



But the moment you did you became unable to effectively communicate your emotions and lost everything.

Because the key to your first billion is certainly being able to communicate _emotions._


----------



## unpopular (Jul 30, 2016)

... then again

"Of 289 billionaires in 1995, only 126 still have $1 billion" maybe he's on to something 

Most Billionaires Can't Stay That Rich After 20 Years, UBS Says


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 30, 2016)

unpopular said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > I lost my smart phone once a few years ago . But I went and bought another one since losing the first one caused me to become a billionaire and I figured I could afford it.
> ...



I can communicate my emotions quite well even sans a smart phone.


----------

